# IELTS requirement for American Citizen?



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

Is there any IELTS requirement for american citizen? i ve heard that they are exempted... if yes then how they can claim points?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

No, US citizens (along with Canadians, New Zealanders, British and Irish citizens) are assumed to have a "competent" understanding of English and generally are not required to take the IELTS test. However, you won't get any points for English ability. As a result, most people end up having to take the test anyway.


----------



## fjamils (Jan 24, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> No, US citizens (along with Canadians, New Zealanders, British and Irish citizens) are assumed to have a "competent" understanding of English and generally are not required to take the IELTS test. However, you won't get any points for English ability. As a result, most people end up having to take the test anyway.


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

if you want to claim points then i guess u need to give IELTS...



fjamils said:


> Is there any IELTS requirement for american citizen? i ve heard that they are exempted... if yes then how they can claim points?


----------

